# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.62.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.62.0 - HTC, LG, Samsung, Micromax* *EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.62.0 - HTC, LG,Samsung, Micromax*  *Added to JTAG tool:  
- support HTC DESIRE V PL11100  (Read/Write, One click Repair)
- support HTC DESIRE X PM66100 (Read/Write, One click Repair)
- support Samsung SPH-L300 (Read/Write,One click Repair)
- support LG VS870 (Read/Write)
- support Micromax 353G USB MODEM (Read/Write)*

----------

